# 2006 Release DVDs



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 23, 2006)

You've probably seen these; and may or may not have fallen for the "double dip". I did, and recently noticed a strange thing.

In the extended version, chapter 9 begins with hobbits singing at the Green Dragon.

The original extended version showed a wide shot of the Green Dragon as you hear "Hey ho to the bottle I go". Suddenly the scene is inside as the hobbits continue the song, "To heal my heart and drown my woe".

But in this release (yes, the extended version), it shows a wide shot (no singing), and cuts inside where the song begins with, "To heal my heart and drown my woe".


Any ideas on how or why? Are there other "alterations"?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Version DVDs*

I didn't even know that new versions of the DVDs were being released. Any significant changes/additions to them?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Version DVDs*

Here's an Amazon link.

There's not much new to them. It's not a new _version_ of the film(s); it's another release. (can a mod please rename the thread to "2006 Release DVDs"?) There is a new documentary for each film, but the films themselves are the same (except for this "glitch" I found). Basically, you pop it in, choose theatrical or extended, and it takes you to the same old menu screens you've seen before, except for an extra link to the "choose a version" menu. The disc is double-sided, so instead of continuing on dsic two, you just flip it over. Pretty convenient.

Anyway, at first I thought this was a branching glitch, as it skipped to the extended scene. Before the release of this new set, I had read some theories that they might use a branching system, as with _X-Men_. But as far as I can tell, the theatrical and extended versions are on different parts of the disc itself, so I'm not sure what it is.


----------

